# Arequipa Urbana | Por Christian Monzón



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Abro este thread con la intencion de traer fotos frescas, más actuales de Arequipa; mostrar ángulos nuevos y mostrar como el crecimiento de lo últimos años ha comenzado a cambiarle la cara; pensé por un momento ponerlas en el thread de muestra urbana pero consideré que ese thread está abarrotado de fotos y las fotos que publicara se terminarían perdiendo entre los cientos de post; procuraré siempre tomar una que otra foto y mostrarselas.

Las fotos tienen información GPS, así que si no se ubican (no todos son unos expertos conocedores de la ciudad) y quisieran saber desde donde fue tomada alguna foto pueden ir a https://picasaweb.google.com/104503687803669988084/Arequipa; allí están las fotos de este thread ya geoposicionadas automaticamente, la ubican, amplían la miniatura y en el mapa de la derecha veran el lugar exacto desde donde fue tomada cada foto.

PD. Son mis primeras fotos con esa cámara por lo que algunas no están enfocadas correctamente así que mis disculpas, en lás próximas tandas estarán mejor enfocadas. 

*

EN LA COLINA









NEWS CAFE









EMMEL









INGENIEROS









MIRANDO...









...ZEMANAT







​*
_Más adelante les mostraré más fotos tomadas desde esa colina._


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos:banana:, gracias Christian


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

wooow!! Q bellezas de fotos!! Exelente thread kay:.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Exelente tema Christian!!


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

tacall said:


> Exelente tema Christian!!


IDEM!!!


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

Muy bueno, faltaba un hilo asi en arequipa


----------



## Pecapor (Apr 29, 2009)

Seria muy bueno que en esto nuevo foro de Arequipa Urbana se muestren fotos de la ciudad desde el punto de vista del desarrollo arquitectonico urbano moderno de la Ciudad de Arequipa, como las fotos que nos han presentado. Creo que ya debemos mostrar mas de lo que es Arequipa y no solamente la plaza de armas o las callecitas de San Lazaro, esta urbe se esta convirtiendo en una ciudad moderna, y me atrevo a afirmar que es la ciudad mas dinamica de las provincias peruanas y al paso que va, con el paso de unos años, Arequipa se perfila como otra capital del pais, y rivalizara con Lima en muchos aspectos. Bien por Arequipa, esperamos mas fotos de varias zonas modernas de la ciudad.


----------



## dogoaqp (Jan 4, 2010)

bien hilo  mis felicitaciones x la iniciativa y opino igual q Pecapor que este hilo este dedicado a lo q son nuevos barrios nuevas zonas o alrededores nunk antes vistos  saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZO AREKIPA SIEMPRE HERMOSA ^^


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

Pecapor said:


> Seria muy bueno que en esto nuevo foro de Arequipa Urbana se muestren fotos de la ciudad desde el punto de vista del desarrollo arquitectonico urbano moderno de la Ciudad de Arequipa, como las fotos que nos han presentado. Creo que ya debemos mostrar mas de lo que es Arequipa y no solamente la plaza de armas o las callecitas de San Lazaro, esta urbe se esta convirtiendo en una ciudad moderna, y me atrevo a afirmar que es la ciudad mas dinamica de las provincias peruanas y al paso que va, con el paso de unos años, Arequipa se perfila como otra capital del pais, y rivalizara con Lima en muchos aspectos. Bien por Arequipa, esperamos mas fotos de varias zonas modernas de la ciudad.


Exacto, como que ya aburre mostrar la plaza de armas 1000 veces o las iglesias o otro atractivo turistico, por algo se llama arequipa urbana, mostremos lo moderno


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

¡¡Excelente thread!!
Hay tantas zonas que no conocemos, por las que jamás hemos pasado y sin embargo por ahí se da buena parte del cambio y crecimiento de la ciudad. Personalmente me gustaría ver distritos que casi nunca se muestran (Socabaya, Hunter, Tiabaya, Miraflores, Paucarpata, Uchumayo...) pondría aportes pero no tengo cámara 

¡Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios.

Este thread lo alimentare yo es por eso mismo que dije que no posteé mis fotos en Muestra Urbana, Mente Universal por favor revisa tu bandeja.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ para evitar eso, mejor ubiese sido el nombre: 
Arequipa Urbana _ By_ Christian monzon

Bonito y buen tema por cierto cris2


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> ^^ para evitar eso, mejor ubiese sido el nombre:
> Arequipa Urbana _ By_ Christian monzon
> 
> Bonito y buen tema por cierto cris2


Ya solicité el cambio hace un rato, me leíste la mente. Gracias por tu visita Paul.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

A pedido del creador del thread, esta prohibido que otro forista ajeno a su persona lo alimente, el creador se ha comprometido a nutrirlo constantemente.


----------



## esteband (May 18, 2009)

Buen tema.

Entonces esperemos nuevas fotos!!!


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Muy buena tu iniciativa voy a seguir tu thread diario!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy buen hilo Christian


----------



## varguitaz (Feb 7, 2010)

el tema es bueno , ,quisiera ver buenas fotos de otras zonas,,,, sorprendenos,,


----------



## Tortaconsal (Sep 20, 2011)

Tiene zonas bonitas


----------



## Sandrito Retail (May 3, 2009)

Pecapor said:


> .............. es la ciudad mas dinamica de las provincias peruanas y al paso que va, con el paso de unos años, Arequipa se perfila como otra capital del pais, y rivalizara con Lima en muchos aspectos. Bien por Arequipa, esperamos mas fotos de varias zonas modernas de la ciudad.


Economía de la Ciudad de Arequipa 
Indicadores macroeconómicos
La contribución de la Ciudad de Arequipa en el PBI de Perú es del 8,6 % (el 74,2% del PBI de la Región Arequipa) siendo el 2do. produto bruto interno más alto del país, después de la Ciudad de Lima y Callao.

Según los últimos informes de "América Economía" es la "*Ciudad con mayor crecimiento económico en Latinoamérica*" presentando una variación porcentual del PBI per capita del 66,1% en el periodo 2003-2008. Asimismo en el periodo 2007-2008 fue la ciudad con mayor variación porcentual del PBI en latinoamérica con una variación de 9,59%.

Otros indicadores
La contribución al IGV nacional representa el 20.3 %, en impuesto de solidaridad el 17 % siendo el segundo contribuyente nacional en estos tributos. Arequipa tiene una estructura productiva fuertemente sesgada al sector del comercio y servicios, el sector primario de agricultura y minería representan el 29.6 % del PBI, el sector secundario de industria y manufactura el 20.7 % de este y el sector terciario de comercio y servicios el 49.7 %, ello se fortaleció en los últimos años por falta de inversiones productivas.

La ciudad de Arequipa posee ciertas características que le confieren importancia económica, entre las que podemos mencionar:

Tiene un rol importante de caracter administrativo, agrícola, comercial, financiero e industrial en el ámbito del comercio internacional.
Mantiene importantes relaciones de comercio interdepartamentales a través de sus inversiones como: Grupo Carsa, Caja Municipal de Arequipa, etc.
Es la ciudad de mayor diversificación económica con un aporte significativo en:
- Agricultura, con 25,63% con respecto al sur del país.
- Una productividad agrícola del 61%, la mayor en el sur del país.
- La ciudad de Arequipa concentra el 100% de la industria del departamento de Arequipa.

La ciudad de Arequipa desde mediados del siglo XX ha desarrollado industrias relacionadas con el sector primario como la de lana de alpaca y agroindustria, constituyendo un centro de cambio e intermediación en el sur andino sirviendo de nexo entre la costa y la sierra. Tuvo y mantiene su importancia geopolítica por su fluida comunicación con Bolivia.

La ciudad de Arequipa según la "Encuesta de Hogares Especializada en Niveles de Empleo 2007" es la ciudad, con la mayor cantidad de Población Económicamente apta para Trabajar del interior del país que asciende a 625.547 personas y la mayor cantidad de Población Económicamente Activa (PEA) que asciende a 376.764 personas. Según la misma encuesta la ciudad de Arequipa presenta una tasa de actividad laboral por encima del promedio del país.

La población económicamente activa está distribuida de la siguiente manera: Actividades extractivas (7,1%), I industria manufacturera (12,9%), construcción (4,8%), comercio (23%), servicios no personales (36,6%), sevicion personales (11,4%), hogares (4,1%).

En cuanto ingresos económicos de la población, la ciudad de Arequipa, es una la ciudades del país que muestra los más altos porcentajes de ingresos. Los ingresos económicos de la PEA de Arequipa, se ubican por encima del promedio nacional, consolidando a Arequipa como una de las ciudades con más altos ingresos salariales en Perú que se encuentran por encima del promedio de Perú.

Industria

El sector industrial de la ciudad cuenta con la mayor diversificación a nivel nacional y es la segunda ciudad más industrializada de Perú producto de la creación del Parque Industrial durante el primer gobierno del arquitecto Fernando Belaúnde Terry. Después de dos grandes terremotos, en 1958 y 1960, con la Ley de la “Junta de Rehabilitación y Desarrollo de Arequipa” se construyó el Parque Industrial con dos o tres fábricas en aquel momento, y la fábrica de Cemento Yura.

El sector industrial de la ciudad está constituido por Parques Industriales entre los cuales se pueden mencionar al "Parque Industrial de Arequipa" (para grandes y medianas empresas), al "Parque Industrial de APIMA" (para pequeñas empresas) y al "Parque Industrial de Río Seco" y zonas industriales en la Av. Alfonso Ugarte, en la Variante de Uchumayo y algunas zonas del Cono Norte

En el Parque Industrial de Arequipa existen más de 150 empresas, entre las que se puede destacar a: Alicorp S.A.A., Alimentos Procesados S.A., Laive, La Iberica, Manuel Muñoz-Nájar, Papelera Panamericana S.A., Consorcio Industrial Arequipa S.A.,[65] Omniagro, Backus & Jhonston, Corporación Aceros Arequipa, etc. Asimismo, en Arequipa se encuentra desarrollada la industria textil tanto de algodón como de fibra de alpaca y lana representada por la fábricas: Francky y Ricky, Michell & Cía. e IncaTops, empresas que también se encuentran en el Parque Industrial de Arequipa.

Además se encuentran industrias quimicas y de plasticos, empresas productoras de minerales no metalicos, industrias de papeleria e imprenta, entre otros

Fuente: Revista América Economia, Mayo 2011


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Se agradece todos y cada uno de los comentarios, el crecimiento de Arequipa es destacable pero no nos desviemos.


*

YANAHUARA

Nasya I​









CORREDORES

La canasta​









M.Benavides​









EMMEL

Sin nombre​








​*


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

^^

Buenas fotos, en especial la primera de los corredores xd


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

UN THREAD FASHION ^^ me encantan las urbas de todos los distritos de la city blanka ^^


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

que bonito te esta saliendo el thread cris2,, buen tino con las fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buena tanda.. no sabian que habían remodelado la canasta de la av.cayma


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenos ángulos Christian


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

muy buenas fotos Christian, seria xevere que lo lleves al foro latinoamericano


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> que bonito te esta saliendo el thread cris2,, buen tino con las fotos.


idem ^^


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Bueno el thread, esperamos mas fotos


----------



## Perhidrociclo (Sep 21, 2011)

Cuales son las zonas de clase media alta y alta de Arequipa?


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Cayma (zona baja), Yanahuara, Cerro Colorado (Challapampa y alrededores), José Luis Bustamante y Rivero, algunas zonas del Cercado, Sachaca, por ahí me olvido de alguna.


----------



## dogoaqp (Jan 4, 2010)

ya que no quieres aportes ajenos, haber si t tomas unas fotos de algunas nuevas urbanizaciones o lugares por sachaca o por paucarpata, bien ahi con las actualizaciones se agradece saludos


----------



## Pecapor (Apr 29, 2009)

EFVF said:


> Cayma (zona baja), Yanahuara, Cerro Colorado (Challapampa y alrededores), José Luis Bustamante y Rivero, algunas zonas del Cercado, Sachaca, por ahí me olvido de alguna.


No te olvides de Prados de San Isidro, mas conocido como Vallecito, ubicado en el Cercado de Arequipa, una de las primeras zonas de clase acomodada de la Ciudad de Arequipa, con casonas de estilo europeo que se pueden apreciar hasta ahora en muy buen estado.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Pecapor said:


> No te olvides de Prados de San Isidro, mas conocido como Vallecito, ubicado en el Cercado de Arequipa, una de las primeras zonas de clase acomodada de la Ciudad de Arequipa, con casonas de estilo europeo que se pueden apreciar hasta ahora en muy buen estado.


SELVA ALEGRE TAMPOCO SE KEDA ATRAS ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Simpático tema tocayo... como para relajarse. kay:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Pecapor said:


> No te olvides de Prados de San Isidro, mas conocido como Vallecito, ubicado en el Cercado de Arequipa, una de las primeras zonas de clase acomodada de la Ciudad de Arequipa, con casonas de estilo europeo que se pueden apreciar hasta ahora en muy buen estado.


claro, por eso puse "algunas zonas del Cercado" :lol:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracias nuevamente por sus comentarios, espero darme un vuelta por Vallecito cuando tenga tiempo libre.

La Canaste de Cayma más que una remodelacion fue una mudanza, ahora está en ese edificio de la esquina en la entrada de la urbanizacion Colegio de Ingenieros.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Haciendo trampa para pasar de página XD


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hecho....


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

*

MONUMENTAL

Ángulo distinto
No se puede dejar de mostrar su belleza​









JARDINES
Un jacaranda que se asoma​









Un jacaranda más..​









Entre jacarandas con sombrilla​









ESTILOS Y "ESTILOS"

Walking on... «Alameda "El Che"»​









Desfile de "estilos"​









¿¿Folk??​










​*


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jaja y ese para queriendo entrar a la FAU, lo que no sabe es que esa puerta nunca se abre muajaja!


----------



## esteband (May 18, 2009)

se ven coloridas las flores en los arboles


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

me gusta el modo como enfocas la vida cotidiana de la city ^^ GRANDE AREKIPA LO MAXIMO LA CITY ^^


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

^^

Q bellas fotos !! aunq ando medio confundido de q lugar son esas 3 ultimas fotos !!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

la primera pic simplemente hermosa^^ se aprecia lo imponente ke es la catedral arekipeña ^^


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Kykyou said:


> ^^
> 
> Q bellas fotos !! aunq ando medio confundido de q lugar son esas 3 ultimas fotos !!!


...de la UNSA :nuts:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas fotos Christian, novedosa manera de ver la ciudad


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

al_7heaven said:


> ...de la UNSA :nuts:


debe ser ingienerias, no sabia q habia una especie de caminito muy bueno con arboles, ni graffiti :lol:

gracias x la aclaracion.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

lindas fotos mucha vegetacion muy primaveral arequipa


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

Buenas fotos


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Es la unsa, está junto a un sequia.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas tomas Christian, todo está primaveral en la ciudad :lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que rica que esta la ciudad! como para hacer deporte un domingo.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowowowowo QUE PICS ^^ SKYLINE?¿?¿?¿ EN CAIMA I YANAHUARA?¿?¿? KE PICS TAN NITIDAS I LO MEJOR ES KE LAS PANORAMICAS ESTAN SUPER COOOOLLLLL TODO BIEN TARRAJEADO I TODO FASHION ^^^

LAS PICS DICEN TODOO ^^ UNA CITY EJEMPLO A SEGUIR :banana::cheers:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Este año el sol y la primavera se vinieron con todo, el sol y en el calor en la ciudad están de los mil demonios pero la ciudad está reverde sobretodo porque la abundantes lluvias de verano que le dieron el empujoncito...

Y obvio... el eterno cielo azul.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

tacall said:


> Que rica que esta la ciudad! como para hacer deporte un domingo.


IDEM ^^


----------



## rathalos17 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me quede boquiarbierto. .. tienes muy buen gusto para buscar nuevos angulos , y no mostrar mas de lo mismas , felicidades por el thread , y q mejor epoca del año que esta ..


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Buenas fotos, sobre todo la primera kay:.


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

Muy buenas imagenes!!!


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

Muy buenas imagenes, felicidades!!!


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Fotasos me encanto la primera!


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

Los Arequipeños tienen razónes para ser tan orgullosos :yes:.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Qué opinan de lo siguiente:

¿Pido que lo muevan a otra parte del foro?


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cmonzonc said:


> Qué opinan de lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Pido que lo muevan a otra parte del foro?


a que parte del foro?¿?¿?¿


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Que rico thread, me gusta mucho mucho Arequipa.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

A la página principal del foro peruano ¿Les parecería bien?


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

si ya esta .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Nooo me gustaba más en el foro arequipeño.. acá se pierde!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Cierto, cosa que así enriqueciamos ese subforo... disculpen, una desición apresurada.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

tacall said:


> Nooo me gustaba más en el foro arequipeño.. acá se pierde!


idem^^


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

exelentes fotos cristian, me pregunto de donde las has tomado? :nocrook:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LA MENTE UNIVERSAL said:


> exelentes fotos cristian, me pregunto de donde las has tomado? :nocrook:


idem esos angulos son bien extraños nunca me percate de ellos cuando voy por la city ^^


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que buenas fotos en este thread!


----------



## J.C.arkitec (Jul 6, 2011)

A que distritos de arequipa corresponden esas fotos? muy buenas x cierto!
Es cierto que el distrito de Jose Bustamante y Rivero tiene un gran parecido a La Molina¿?¿?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

si quieren saber la ubicacion de cada foto, solo hagan clik en ella y en flick se mostrara su mapa de ubicacion exacta de cada foto..


----------



## EDUVIDU (Jul 1, 2009)

Que hermosas fotos, en la ultima convencion minera Arequipa se lució como una ciudad de primer nivel servicios de excelente calidad y el sentirnos seguros en cada angulo de la ciudad. Arequipa ciudad que sirve de ejemplo para todas las demás ciudades del pais.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

mas pics ?¿?¿?? pero si pueden mejor regresenlo donde estaba antes ^^ era mejor


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Mmm por más que pase el tiempo el thread no se va a perder en el subforo.. acá es otra historia.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

que buena la ultima tanda de fotos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ahora a esperas las proximas pics ^^ pero no cuoteen las de la page anteior ^^


----------



## antonioaqp (Nov 9, 2010)

epa! vamos que no muera este thread!


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

waaa!! q paso con el thread , qremos mas fotos!!!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

​


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...las 2 del medio pudieron ser mejores, las otras 2 sí están buenas kay:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

La de San Francisco, todo bien hasta que esos tipos voltearon y para el colmo uno voltea y me sonrie :bash:, la tome por que venía un bus de turismo que taparía la vista, estaba a punto de estacionarse allí, luego la chica de las manos en el pecho, en fin... vaya foto pero allí está.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas la primera y la última


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gustó la última, más que un colegio debería ser un centro cultural.... soterrada la avenida se podría hacer una plaza bien elegante.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

los chiquillos malograron la foto. me gusto la de la av goyeneche.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se respira frescura en esta reciente actualización


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AREQUIPA SIEMPRE SORPRENDE I NUNCA DECEPCIONA ^^


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

muy buenas todas!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Arequipa es una ciudad que ha cambiado MUCHO para mejor sin duda me ha sorprendido bastante.


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

cambiado mucho? Arequipa siempre siempre desde que fue colonia española ha sido linda , la mas linda de todas, incluso antes era mas ordenada y limpia, me supongo que te refieres a la parte moderna, eso si .


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Kykyou said:


> cambiado mucho? Arequipa siempre siempre desde que fue colonia española ha sido linda , la mas linda de todas, incluso antes era mas ordenada y limpia, me supongo que te refieres a la parte moderna, eso si .


naaa para los ke vamos i venimos de la city nos damos cuenta de muxos cambios podria decirte como era antes i como esta ahora desde mi punto de vista


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Victor23peru said:


> naaa para los ke vamos i venimos de la city nos damos cuenta de muxos cambios podria decirte como era antes i como esta ahora desde mi punto de vista


^^


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

cmonzonc seria mejor que muevas el Thread al foro de Arequipa,ya que se esta perdiendo en el olvido


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Estos dias no he tenido mucho tiempo para actualizarlo, ya lo actualizare en estos dias.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, tengo que postear m'as solamente para que no se pierda.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cmonzonc said:


> Estos dias no he tenido mucho tiempo para actualizarlo, ya lo actualizare en estos dias.
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, tengo que postear m'as solamente para que no se pierda.


idem^^ a la espera de las buenas pics de la city blanka ^^


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

excelente extra



cmonzonc said:


> *EXTRA
> *Catedral de Arequipa​


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ojala ke tengas una asi del gigantesco organo de la catedral ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Precioso altar.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

EFVF said:


> excelente extra


creo que me dio ganas de casarme :lol::lol:


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

la foto muy buena, pero al verla me hizo recordar de la preciosa araña gigante que colgaba en la Catedral, que habran hecho de ella? desatino total el sacarla, en fin...

cmonzonc tus fotos estan buenisimas, felicitaciones!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

La araña estaba en proceso de restauración y mantenimiento, por qué no la ponen o acaso no terminan no sé.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, por falta de tiempo no puedo alimentarlo mucho pero ya estare poniendo más fotos estos días.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

verdad que habrá sido de la araña...


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

MonikaAQP said:


> creo que me dio ganas de casarme :lol::lol:


contra quien? :lol:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

MonikaAQP said:


> creo que me dio ganas de casarme :lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Lo que provoca la catedral XD


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

a mi me provocan mas fotos...


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

AQPCITY said:


> a mi me provocan mas fotos...


me too:lol:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

MonikaAQP said:


> me too:lol:


idem ^^


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

Por aqui estan sonando muchas campanas de boda..... :lol::lol:

la verdad que estan muy buenas todas las fotos y esta ultima dentro de la catedral, esta espectacular.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

edgenet said:


> Por aqui estan sonando muchas campanas de boda..... :lol::lol:
> 
> la verdad que estan muy buenas todas las fotos y esta ultima dentro de la catedral, esta espectacular.


me gustaria ver fotos del museo d e la catedral quizas en otro thread tambien de las casonas te extrañamos Pressplay donde quiera que estes hno:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

i ke fue de este thread ?¿?¿?¿? ia no hai mas pics ?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

*SAN FRANCISCO*
Una peculiar procesión​









*CLAUSTROS*
"Modelos" gratis​









*LUNA PIZARRO*
Un barrio verde​


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buena actualización, especialmente la segunda foto


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Vallecito, Vallecito... :drool:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Necesitamos más barrios como vallecito!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ VALLECITO DE LO MEJORCITO EN PROVINCIAS ^^ en AREKIPA tenia ke estar :banana:


----------



## bigstar (Nov 27, 2011)

Christian las fotos estan espectaculares!! que hermosa es la iglesia de Sta. Martha, ahi fue la misa de conmemoración del año de fallecimiento de mi viejito. 
Este es mi primer mensaje y aprovecho para felicitarte por el thread q esta muy bueno!!
A fines de enero caigo de nuevo por AQP y espero no me reciba con lluvias como las de este año.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Buenas fotos hay muy bonitas zonas en AQP


----------



## Delacorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

cmonzonc said:


> Un barrio verde​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bien alimentado la mascotita :lol:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Vallecito tiene cierto parecido a Barranco, aunque el primero con mas orden y limpieza.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

bigstar said:


> Christian las fotos estan espectaculares!! que hermosa es la iglesia de Sta. Martha, ahi fue la misa de conmemoración del año de fallecimiento de mi viejito.
> Este es mi primer mensaje y aprovecho para felicitarte por el thread q esta muy bueno!!
> A fines de enero caigo de nuevo por AQP y espero no me reciba con lluvias como las de este año.


mejor trae el paraguas, este año parece que lloverá bastante


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

vallecito un barrio de los años 40 del sigloi pasado ke mantiene su encanto ^^


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Vallecito es un barrio de los años 20


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

muy paja vallecito! te salio bien la toma! en si todas las fotos estan xveres!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cmonzonc said:


> ^^ Vallecito es un barrio de los años 20


correccion ^^ años 20 ^^


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Victor23peru said:


> correccion ^^ años 20 ^^


wow d ela era del charleston :banana:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol::lol:

mas pics boys ^^


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hermosa, elegante Arequipa, ese barrio me recuerda a Villa Morra,algunas casonas con frondosos árboles enfrente, Qué Linda es Arequipa! siempre visito este hilo, cmonzonc espero más fotos tuyas,te mandas un tremendo y trabajo.


----------



## NacionalSocialismo (Dec 3, 2011)

bellisimas fotos .


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

a esperar la proxima entrega ^^ de pics ^^


----------



## bigstar (Nov 27, 2011)

EFVF said:


> mejor trae el paraguas, este año parece que lloverá bastante


Parece q asi sera :storm::storm::storm: en fin mi viaje ya esta planeado para fines de enero.


----------



## Jang22 (Feb 20, 2011)

Umm años 20??......bueno hay casas que sii efectivamente datan de esa epoca incluso anteriores a los años 20 pero en tu mayoria y me atreveria a decir que en un 80% muchas casas datan de fines de los 30 comienzos de los 40, vivieron o viven familias como Fernandez-Dávila, Romaña, Ricketts, Paulet, Corzo-Muñoz, Irigoyen, Bedoya Ugarteche, Lopez de Romaña......... en la ultima foto donde aparece el perrito, la casa del costado pertenece a la familia Corzo-Muñoz.............


----------



## TrollClon (Dec 22, 2011)

Que bellisimas fotos


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Mas fotos!! de tu lente!!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Ya pronto y creo que mejor haré otro thread, pues será un poco complicado revivir este thread.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

No hay mas fotos por ahí?


----------

